# Cinema 4d Logo wieder in Photoshop



## Sini-chris (5. Januar 2005)

Ich entschuldige mich fals es die Frage schon mal gab aber ich hab gesucht nur leider nichts gefunden. Zur vorgeschichte ich wollte mal Grafikprogrammen bissl rum testen und wollte dann ein 3d Logo aus Cinema 4D in den Photoshop einbinden. Das Logo sollte einen grauen hintergrund haben aber nun hatte ich im Cinema 4d folgened Problem ich konnte die farbe für das Rendern nicht ändern also hab ichs in schwars gerändert und als .psd gespeichert und danach im Photoshop geöffnet nun meine Frage wie kann ich da jetzt die hintergrund Farbe ändern?

plz help


----------



## Jens B. (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Herzlich Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!

Das ist ganz einfach. Du markierst den schwarzen Hintergrund mit dem Zauberstab und malst ihn dann in deiner gewünschten Farbe an. Vorteil zum normalen Farbeimer: wenn du die Toleraz beim Markieren hochstellst, erwischst du nicht nur reines schwarz, sondern auch die helleren Randpartien.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Januar 2005)

Noch einfacher geht´s, wenn du in Cinema4D den Alphakanal mitrenderst.


----------



## MirakFH (28. Mai 2007)

Könntest du das bitte etwas genauer erklären mit dem Alphakanal?


----------



## madman1602 (28. Mai 2007)

Oder du fügst bei Cinema einfach eine Umgebung hinzu und stellst dort die gewünschte Farbe ein.Bei einfacjem weiss kann man auch einfach bei der Umgebung das Häkchen bei Nebel aktivieren nehmen...

Bei Photoshop kannst du wahlweise auch mit dem magischen Radiergummi den Hintergrund mit einem Mausklick entfernen falls es irgendwo transparent eingebunden werden soll...

Gruß Mad


----------



## Mark (28. Mai 2007)

Hi!

[C4D-Basics] Alpha-, Kanäle, Transparenz 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

